# Bumper boy DATA



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

Have y'all seen Bumper Boy's new dog animation training software? There are demos on the bumper boy site. Looks really neat, although i am not sure what i'd use it for. It's basically a computer progrfam for setting up tests and running them.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

potshot said:


> Looks really neat, although i am not sure what i'd use it for.


Exactly. :?


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

yeah..i saw that..thought exactly the same thing... but didnt say anything because I figured everyone else knew....


----------

